# Vista 32/64bit UPDATES...ALL OF THEM



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2007)

i thought this might help some of you who are having problems with various issues with vista. i found a site that has a COMPLETE list of ALL the updates that have been released for all 32 and 64bit versions of vista. there are links to download and install each update/patch. 

NOTE: a lot of the updates found on this site are not included in automatic updates or vista's integrated update panel. 

http://aaron-kelley.net/downloads/hotfix/

i have found SEVERAL updates on the list that have solved problems that i was having.

i hope someone else finds this site useful. if it helps you.... it would be nice if i got a thanks.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 13, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i thought this might help some of you who are having problems with various issues with vista. i found a site that has a COMPLETE list of ALL the updates that have been released for all 32 and 64bit versions of vista. there are links to download and install each update/patch.
> 
> NOTE: a lot of the updates found on this site are not included in automatic updates or vista's integrated update panel.
> 
> ...



Thjeres updates for Vista that the Windows update program doesnt cover

This is crazy. Why would Microsoft do that to us?

Im gonna look at these right now thanx man i really appreciate it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## effmaster (Jan 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> bump



They need to make this to stick at the top of the forums its too important to be forgotten by people. This link is really useful people.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanky very muchly great thread requires sticky.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2008)

just bumping this in case someone needs it.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

Requesting this to be stickied now!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks.

just be aware... that site does go down for maintenence once a month to add more updates. if it appears dead... just wait a day and it'll be back up again.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

this is truly helpful....thanks fitseries3 !


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

just dont be stupid like me.... do windows updates FIRST, then go through the list.

i spent 4.5 hours doing manual updates, one at a time, from that site. if you do your windows updates from vista FIRST... it will actually install several(not even half) of the updates on www.aaron-kelleys.com


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just dont be stupid like me.... do windows updates FIRST, then go through the list.
> 
> i spent 4.5 hours doing manual updates, one at a time, from that site. if you do your windows updates from vista FIRST... it will actually install several(not even half) of the updates on www.aaron-kelleys.com



advice noted....


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> Requesting this to be stickied now!



+1


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 7, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> +1



Don't post like this please.  One word posts, "+1", and posts that only contain smilies are frowned upon.

Thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

sweet stickyness!

thanks Thermopylae_480!


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sweet stickyness!
> 
> thanks Thermopylae_480!



congratulations fitseries youve helped to do a wonderful thing for Vista users on Tech Powerup. I just wish I could thank you again. In fact I think i will just in another one of your posts in this thread lol.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Edit lol ive started downloading them now that the mods have given an official nod to it and I cant figure out where to save the program files at. Where should I save them under in my Windows computer?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

ya gonna give him a big head lol jk excellent site thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

c drive users putername then dls eff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

just be careful. remeber, this is microsoft were dealing with. aaron-kelleys is just an index to microsofts unlisted/listed hotfixes. old bill may not be fond of us hosting his hotfixes.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> c drive users putername then dls eff.



dls??? i dont see any folder named just dls????
Is that the full name of the folder or are you refferring to something else???



fitseries3 said:


> just be careful. remeber, this is microsoft were dealing with. aaron-kelleys is just an index to microsofts unlisted/listed hotfixes. old bill may not be fond of us hosting his hotfixes.



Well thats just tough luck for him because any interest in our site is better than no interest in our site, and besides it not like hes going to be there much longer ( he leaves Microsoft as CEO of it this year and is going to be ...an advisor to the company now? i think


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Don't post like this please.  One word posts, "+1", and posts that only contain smilies are frowned upon.
> 
> Thanks



thank you!

my mistake...Thermopylae_480


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

downloads man im sure its c drive users putername then that sorry for that.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 7, 2008)

effmaster said:


> dls??? i dont see any folder named just dls????
> Is that the full name of the folder or are you refferring to something else???
> 
> 
> ...



LOL He is the majority stock holder of M$ so he chooses who is CEO. 

That means he is going to pay someone else to take the position while he rests or retires etc.

He might take a year off but it won't be for long.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> downloads man im sure its c drive users putername then that sorry for that.



Figured it out lol that was silly of me
Now lets hope they all work right because nothing is asking for me to restart my computer yet.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just installed no less than 50 updates I didn't have...thanks man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Just installed no less than 50 updates I didn't have...thanks man!



takes a while doesnt it!


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 16, 2008)

just wish there was a way to download them all and then install them in one go, as i dont want to check every update i have downloaded!and might or might not need


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 16, 2008)

i hope one of these fixes the windows gallery issue i got after updating through vista.. Good link btw.


----------



## w2richwood (Sep 16, 2008)

thank's very handy site to say the lest
Rich


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 24, 2008)

effmaster said:


> They need to make this to stick at the top of the forums its too important to be forgotten by people. This link is really useful people.



I agree +1


----------

